# Very Impressed German Efficiency



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

14 of May I ordered my Feinstaubplakette the following day they queried my application. I took an almost blind guess that they were uncertain as to whether we were Diesel or Petrol. I replied in English.
Today said Feinstaubplakette arrived Bright yellow with a big number three on it. Will now find out what it means.

Bloomin good eh
Steve


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah really really efficient
What the hell is it?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is an environmental badge

"vehicles without an environmental badge cannot pass through the green zone"

wow....... :lol: 8O :? :roll: 

I presume it is an indication of your emissions and where you are allowed to go in Germany.....

but it is not unkown for me to be totally wrong on such things........  :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Didn't know you could run a computer on either diesel or petrol!! 8O :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Can you believe such ignorance 
It shows upfront (windscreen) what zones you may visit in German cities. Unlike LEZ which just gives a total ban.

Do I need an environmental badge?
No, you are not required to your vehicle with an emission sticker equip. However, if you want to drive a low emission zone, must be secured in the front windshield of your vehicle, an emissions sticker with the vehicle registration number. Otherwise you risk a fine of - usually - 40 €.

Steve


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I may be ignorant
but unless you ask you never learn


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Proper string down the page "Umwelt Zone".
Contacts etc.

I had no idea I needed the badge until I read this earlier this week  

Steve


----------

